# Che Tempo Che Fa 2017/18: Bono ospite della prima puntata



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2017)

Come anticipato da Blogo, il noto frontman degli *U2*, *Bono Vox*, sarà l'ospite di punta della prima puntata della nuova edizione di *Che Tempo Che Fa*, che andrà in onda per la prima volta su Rai 1 a partire da *domenica 24 settembre*.


----------



## Super_Lollo (1 Settembre 2017)

Spero sia qui per promo perché se l han pagato per andare in quel programma ridicolo sono dei matti .


----------



## fabri47 (1 Settembre 2017)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Spero sia qui per promo perché se l han pagato per andare in quel programma ridicolo sono dei matti .


Dubito che non lo paghino, anche perchè Bono non lo sopporta a Fazio (lo chiamò Mr.Valium in un'altra puntata dove fu ospite). Chissà quanto gli daranno...


----------



## admin (2 Settembre 2017)

Ancora va in giro Mala Vox?


----------



## BossKilla7 (2 Settembre 2017)

Quanta grana che gira in quello stupido programma condotto da quei due cancri.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (3 Settembre 2017)

Ovviamente Fazio, sionista per eccellenza non poteva che ospitarne uno dei maggiori esponenti.


----------

